# Spalted Shagbark Hickory



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got LAZY:huh::shifty::shifty: again today and we sliced up the spalted shagbark hickory....mmmmm kinda little:blink: 24" on small end and flaired out at the base...after trimming some corners it left 27" and 13 ' long!!!

Here....Filler up guys!!









A full view....









And a close-up of a 6' flair flitch...









Enjoy


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

You resurrected the space shuttle!

Nice cut!


----------



## Alex101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow! That looks like a great slice of timber. Would love to get my hands on something like that. Hope you have suitable plans for it.

Alex


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looking Tim:thumbsup: how thick did you saw it and will you air dry for awhile or straight to kiln? Thx


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Alex.
Tim sells his slabs.
I buy from him on occasion. You might contact him.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks all!!!
Yeah Aard I caught the shuttle flying by that new SUPER moon LOL!!!

I cut 99% now @ 8/4....I can always recut thinner but always have seemed to have disposed of the sawdust when I need it to wish it thicker :blink:

Check out my website link for more info re my cutting.

This still has some heavy green even though 50% has good spalt due to this was a partial standing dead until a storm. I'll sell part of it but I'll build a few memorial pieces since it's where me and my basketball team size family played on the big rocks under it for years.

Drying...I'm a AD a yr per inch thick unless it's something that's aged extremely long on my log yard or was a nearly dry standing dead THEN go to kiln for final MCing and sterilizing for in house use .

Thanks again.


----------



## Alex101 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Reply*



Da Aardvark said:


> Alex.
> Tim sells his slabs.
> I buy from him on occasion. You might contact him.


Hi Ad,

I have a good local sawmills close by (UK), although I doubt they have that particular timber. 

Alex


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

UK?
Yeah shipping could be a bit much.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got some pics to show....where'd all them hours I use to have go???

I never realized how much time is involved in a log from get to sell...you 1) hunt it 2) saw it 3)haul it 4) roll it around and mull it over for that perfect cut 5) let lay around and spalt/age 6) load on saw 7) align the planes you desire 8) saw 9) offload 10) take pictures of flitches 11) sticker as photographing 12) move to AD location 13)move from ADing to final KD 14) from kiln to storage 15) either show and sell or ....16) build a project. (edit...oh yeah I forgot...1) color correct and prep pics for showing 2) posting and writing with pics 3) Install and update website with the new pics.....YEAH...ALL we gotta do is saw!!!

Here's some sawn pics....


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that's some nice wood


----------

